# Spotted Cow Toowoomba - End Of An Era?



## Mearesy (3/3/12)

Sadly it seems that the Spotted Cow is losing its way as one of Qld's best beer venues. Phil has sold the bottleshop, and the new owners don't seem too concerned about beer. 90% of the range is now wines. Its a shame - the bottleshop used to have an incredible range, with new beers constantly being added.

Not sure I hold much hope for the pub itself either unfortunately. Phil told me on a recent visit (and I quote) "I have sold my soul to Fosters". The most exciting beers I have seen on tap in my last few visits have been Matlida Bay and James Squires.

Very sad to see my local head in this direction.


----------



## Kingbrownbrewing (3/3/12)

Such a shame. 

I heard the floods really hurt them.

Phil was the best beer guy up there apparently, it must be killing him to sell out.


----------



## WSC (3/3/12)

Noooooo! Wonder if they will do milking the cow festival.


----------



## [email protected]l.com (3/3/12)

Nooooo....This is sad...very,very sad.

We, as a family, would purposely go and stay in Toowoomba so we could go to the SC on Saturday night.


----------



## Screwtop (3/3/12)

Long association with the Coorey family (since the 1960's), great business people, Phil was in touch with the beer movement in AU. Shame Michael and Phils new owners do not share the same insight.

Screwy


----------



## jpr (3/3/12)

yeah spotted cow is shit house now never going back


----------



## RdeVjun (4/3/12)

Yeah, the recent developments are not the biggest vote of confidence. The Cow's former bottle shop (cnr of Mary and Bridge Sts) is now owned by Withcott Hotel. That's a shame really as it has been one of the best in the region and while the new owners aren't overly enthusiastic towards craft beer, they were quite keen to accept stock suggestions when I spoke to them. But I did mention that, contrary to the press report, since the beer section has been gutted there is really no compelling reason for me to return (although quite surprisingly they did have Mad Hatters Hoppy Hef :blink: ). I would encourage all locals to pop in, remind them of its former glory and perhaps not buy anything that can't be obtained elsewhere locally- they might soon get the picture.
Phil is usually a top lad and his family's hotel has supported craft beer and cider for yonks, with Milking The Cow festival, Ciderfest and also the Carnival of Flowers Food and Wine Festival where for instance last year they brought along the Kooinda brewers and pallets of their beer. Taps at the pub are limited, I was there a fortnight ago and Leffe Blonde, Sapporo (or another Japanese brand?), Alpha Pale, Three Sheets and a James Squire (IIRC) were about all that was worth mentioning, however that was in the middle of a mini Cider event. Hosting the festivals is where the pub stands out from others, looks like they plan to continue with them, guess if anything that would be the silver lining...


----------



## Parks (4/3/12)

I went in a few months back and got charged $20 for 2 250ml Hoegaardens, I found that pretty offensive...


----------



## dionysis (14/3/12)

My first post in the forum so thougt this was as good a thread as any. In my experience with the new owners the young guy that works there is very helpful and wants to expand the beer range and is very open to suggestions. For example i suggested rochefort 10 a few weeks ago then i went in tonight and lo and behold rochefort 10 and 8 sitting in the fridge. The older lady is another matter shes hopeless. Overall sure its not as good as it once was but its still hands down best bottle shop in the town.


----------



## jameson (25/5/12)

Hi all heading up to Toowoomba next week for work and was looking forward to checking out the spotted cow. even raved on to my work mates how I would have them drinking better beer. Is there any beers here worth checking out at the moment? 
Thanks Jameson


----------



## RdeVjun (25/5/12)

Probably nothing spectacular jameson, might get Alpha, Hoegaarden, Leffe Blond and one or two other imports, you'd really have better luck at the upcoming festival.


----------



## jameson (25/5/12)

That does look good think I might have to slow the job down somehow


----------



## RdeVjun (25/5/12)

jameson said:


> That does look good think I might have to slow the job down somehow


Phil the publican has a habit of contradicting me <_< , so please don't be surprised if the taps are totally different when you get there! 
Hope you can throw a spanner in the works at the right time, the festival should be a half- decent shindig. :beerbang:


----------



## Kingbrownbrewing (26/5/12)

Whilst the taps arent special, (Phil has contracts to fulfill) He has quite a good bottle range.

I saw moylans in there the other day....Awesome!


----------

